# wont start



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

I've got 93 4 cylinder HB. Just put a new motor in. I've got spark. New cap rotor, plugs wires, new fuel pump, has injector pulse and compression as follows 1)145 2)170 3)175 4)165. The only thing I have yet to check is fuel pressure. Is there anything else that could be keeping this from running


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

dizzy installed 180* out?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Spray carb cleaner into the engine and see if it starts. If it doesn't, that would rule out the fuel issue. Check your timing. If it does, check fuel pressure.


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

I put it back on TDC and the rotor was on the #1 plug. Doesn't even try and fire with starting fluid. Got a makeshift fuel Gage on it and its reading between 45 and 50psi cranking


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Double check your spark plugs and make sure they're not fouled with fuel. Perhaps the new engine needed some time to build up the oil pressure and compression and in that process it caused the engine to load up with fuel and foul the plugs.


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

Would they stay fouled up after a few days sitting or do I actually need to clean them. I've been trying to start this truck off and on for over a week now


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you double checked to make sure everything is plugged back in? are you getting spark?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, they'll stay fouled. Says he has spark in first post.


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

Gave the plugs a good wash in break clean then a quick torch bake. Still nothing. New plugs btw

Any specific plugs that would keep it from firing.

Is there any difference between a 91 distributor and a 93. I robed the one from my old truck.

There any way the cam could be timed wrong. Even with the gears lining up with the marks on the chain.


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

Also how do you install the distributor 180 out when its keyed to only go in one way. I'd have to be on the bottom of the stroke correct


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

open mouth insert foot, i was 180 out. completly forgot about the exhaust stroke. 4 stroke 101. but anyways thanks for all the help i know i wont make that mistake again. i feel like an idiot.

but it runs... poped a code have yet to check it and runs real rough at idle i think i may still be out of time on the oil pump. im maxxed out on the dizzy and still a bit rough


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

glad to hear you got it running.


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

redlineslash said:


> open mouth insert foot, i was 180 out. completly forgot about the exhaust stroke. 4 stroke 101. but anyways thanks for all the help i know i wont make that mistake again. i feel like an idiot.
> 
> but it runs... poped a code have yet to check it and runs real rough at idle i think i may still be out of time on the oil pump. im maxxed out on the dizzy and still a bit rough


What is 180 out mean?


----------

